# Are there any websites with good free print off info for preppers?



## PrePreparedPunk (Sep 14, 2017)

My wife and I are new to the whole homesteading/prepping thing. I have been crusing the forums trying to find books, build our bug out bag, secure long lasting food etc etc. When we started I created a list of everything we want to eventually have to be prepped and I feel we are making really good progress. But the one thing I am not finding a lot of is good information that I can easily print off and put in our bag. Things like how to pull a tooth, edible plants etc etc. Again I know there are a million books out there and we have bought a few and checked some out from the library. But books are dense and heavy, not something we want to carry around with us in an emergency! To me it seems the best route for a prepper is not books, but instead printed info from online. Books are also just expensive at times and buying flint, steel wool, para cord, seeds/lasting food etc etc has been a massive expense in and of itself.

So, does anyone know of any online libraries for preppers with good condensed but still detailed print offs? Or am I doomed to continue to buy/rent books and make my own personal cliff notes?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

We have a member here who has gone to great lengths to accumulate information akin to what you're seeking.
I think he sells USB stick drives with the whole thing on them. I think it's reached many gigabytes by now.

That certainly sounds daunting, I know. It's a ton of information.

I too would like to find something like what you're seeking. Pamphlet type booklets that cover specific topics, similar to those made by Bar Charts Inc. for various topics ranging from maths to computer sciences.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> We have a member here who has gone to great lengths to accumulate information akin to what you're seeking.
> I think he sells USB stick drives with the whole thing on them. I think it's reached many gigabytes by now.
> 
> That certainly sounds daunting, I know. It's a ton of information.
> ...


I too can thoroughly recommend Ken's USB stick of prepping info.

FF

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## PrePreparedPunk (Sep 14, 2017)

Thank both of you for the information. I will have to seek out Kens USB stick. In the meantime if anyone has any other print offs for me and Kauboy, keep em coming!


----------



## PrePreparedPunk (Sep 14, 2017)

Part of why I am looking for this is there are just certain inevibilties I want to make sure we have info on. For example I have a mouth full of dental work and usually get cavities every year. There is ZERO way in hell that in a survival situation that lasts any length of time I would be lucky enough to not need a tooth pulled. Honestly I think I am more scared of the collapse of society because of dental pain then almost any other issue including encountering humans. A future with no dentists and my wife yanking a few teeth a year sounds like hell.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

PrePreparedPunk said:


> Part of why I am looking for this is there are just certain inevibilties I want to make sure we have info on. For example I have a mouth full of dental work and usually get cavities every year. There is ZERO way in hell that in a survival situation that lasts any length of time I would be lucky enough to not need a tooth pulled. Honestly I think I am more scared of the collapse of society because of dental pain then almost any other issue including encountering humans. A future with no dentists and my wife yanking a few teeth a year sounds like hell.


sounds like you should start with Where There is No Dentist ....

http://modernsurvivalonline.com/Files/medical/wtndentist_2010_Web_Full_Book.pdf

on page 201 is the compiled list for a recommended dental kit - if nothing else pick up the dental instruments - you should be able to cross reference for the purchase at - Dental Products | Dental Instruments | Shopmedvet.com ....

having the proper tools in storage can get you half way to a successful operation - going to be empty handed medical personnel walking the wasteland for a new home ....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

PM *@MaterialGeneral* her at PF, and ask about his collection. I did.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I have about 200 websites on a list to share. What kind of info are you looking for?


----------



## PrePreparedPunk (Sep 14, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> PM *@MaterialGeneral* her at PF, and ask about his collection. I did.


Will try to recall to do this tom!



paraquack said:


> I have about 200 websites on a list to share. What kind of info are you looking for?


With dentistry out of the way some basic medical/pharma print offs would be useful. If you have any good print offs for wild plants that are edible native to the great lakes region that is useful info as well! Anything talking about indoor/sustainable growing is also much appreciated and very useful outside of prepping as well!

Like I said, my wife and I are just starting to get into prepping the last few months. Its something I have been concerned with for years watching the environment around us getting increasing trashed, people increasingly tense and reading far too many science/political articles showing the dangers of the future. Its been put off far too long, so just trying to start making it a priority to every week at least print off a little info and add a few items to the bug out bag/household stock ups if we can afford it. Just trying to finally be proactive.

Edit - Info on guns would be very very useful as well. Neither my wife, nor myself had parents that taught us about them. We purchased a gun recently, plan on purchasing a shot gun and also plan on taking some safety/gun classes. But given our lack of experience with guns I imagine til my dream of moving to the U.P comes true I wont get tons of experience with them. Kind of a dangerous gap in a preppers knowledge :sad2:.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Owning a gun, and not having received sufficient teaching on how to use it, is a dangerous gap in anyone's knowledge. ;-)
Lucky for you, we are a wealth of gun knowledge here.

When it comes to guns, I would put video information above written literature. There are volumes of videos on the internet showing anything and everything you would ever want to know about guns. Basic introductory instruction, all the way up to advanced tactics, it's all at your fingertips.
That kind of knowledge is NOT something you want to carry a reference card for. It's not a "learn when you need it" kinda thing.

Find a local range that offers classes. Be sure to include the wife too. There's always apprehension when a person buys their first gun. Proper training and prolonged exposure can help with this.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

PrePreparedPunk said:


> Part of why I am looking for this is there are just certain inevibilties I want to make sure we have info on. For example I have a mouth full of dental work and usually get cavities every year. There is ZERO way in hell that in a survival situation that lasts any length of time I would be lucky enough to not need a tooth pulled. Honestly I think I am more scared of the collapse of society because of dental pain then almost any other issue including encountering humans. A future with no dentists and my wife yanking a few teeth a year sounds like hell.


You know there might be the odd Professor of dentistry lurking on this forum you could ask?

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

There is a wealth of knowledge here. @MaterialGeneral has been kind enough to put a package together of the type your looking for and he would be a good place to start. Feel free to use the search feature here, the answers to the questions you seek, has likely been argued and discussed here on the forum in great detail before. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

PrePreparedPunk said:


> Part of why I am looking for this is there are just certain inevibilties I want to make sure we have info on. For example I have a mouth full of dental work and usually get cavities every year. There is ZERO way in hell that in a survival situation that lasts any length of time I would be lucky enough to not need a tooth pulled. Honestly I think I am more scared of the collapse of society because of dental pain then almost any other issue including encountering humans. A future with no dentists and my wife yanking a few teeth a year sounds like hell.


You know, I feel the same way. There is only one person in my hometown that knows I prep and he is the local dentist. He is a good friend from church, likes to shoot & knows the need to prepare. My deal with him is, he & his family are welcome on my farm during a crisis. I'll provide the food... he brings the meds & the dental tools. I'm covered in another way, as I prep to provide for the other families on our rural, dead end lane and one of the homeowners is also a dentist. Two nurses live on our lane too.

Medical care after a SHTF event has to be considered and obviously better performed by a trained professional, rather than the wife reading some pamphlet.


----------



## PrePreparedPunk (Sep 14, 2017)

******* said:


> You know, I feel the same way. There is only one person in my hometown that knows I prep and he is the local dentist. He is a good friend from church, likes to shoot & knows the need to prepare. My deal with him is, he & his family are welcome on my farm during a crisis. I'll provide the food... he brings the meds & the dental tools. I'm covered in another way, as I prep to provide for the other families on our rural, dead end lane and one of the homeowners is also a dentist. Two nurses live on our lane too.
> 
> Medical care after a SHTF event has to be considered and obviously better performed by a trained professional, rather than the wife reading some pamphlet.


This is one reason I would like to move to the U.P or someplace else remote. Small towns you get to know everyone and its a lot more intimate. A bit easier to talk to local Dr and Dentist and in a crisis your town may even be safe enough to travel to the medical experts home. Compare that with where I live with hundreds of thousands of people and ZERO chance of getting anyone to help you. I might be a punk, but I am a country boy that never got to be a country boy at heart lain:


----------

